# Question about Monkeemobile slot car w pic



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I bought this monkeemobile slotcar a couple years ago but I have now forgotten who made it. It takes an AFX specialty chassis and came with one.
Anybody know the mfgr or anything else about it? Thanks in advance, JC


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

*One more pic*


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Its a diecast conversion. Johnny lightning makes the body.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

sethndaddy said:


> Its a diecast conversion. Johnny lightning makes the body.


Well, they've done a pretty good job with it...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hifisapi said:


> Well, they've done a pretty good job with it...


i "Believe" it's 1 of "Bob's" on ebay he's been on here 2.... goes 4 about...
$45 (???)

Bubba 123

they can also be made w/ T-jet Chassis... a bit neater job, less chassis showing..but u loose speed... JMO :freak:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I think Bubba is right. That looks like one of bobs-slots creations. from ebay


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

41-willys said:


> I think Bubba is right. That looks like one of bobs-slots creations. from ebay


also...it "Might" be a Corgi-Jr bod (???) 1/64 scale
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Bubba,

it ain't no Corgi Junior. It is bit smaller, has the Monkees as figures in it. But most important the Jl is better detailed. They didn,t get the lights quite right.

Mario


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

foxkilo said:


> Hi Bubba,
> 
> it ain't no Corgi Junior. It is bit smaller, has the Monkees as figures in it. But most important the Jl is better detailed. They didn,t get the lights quite right.
> 
> Mario


ok, what threw me, was the chassis used.....
a T-jet just drops right in... :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This one probably has the front axle in the shortest wheelbase hole. Look how much pick up shoe is ahead of the front wheel...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> This one probably has the front axle in the shortest wheelbase hole. Look how much pick up shoe is ahead of the front wheel...



these were th 1's (about a dozen total..) i did 4 Ebay... 3 - 4 years ago..
i used standart T-Jet chassis (AW's)
did some fancier wheeled 1's...but can't find my camera 2 show the 2 in my collection....

"IF" U are interrested in Movie/TV slots.. i've probably made 'em or they are on my "2-Do" list...
will GLADLY tell U what 2 use & all da' "How's".....
TV/Movie slots R my favorite 'Niche' :thumbsup:...
also talk 2 "Hittman" & others...
join us nightly in chat... either in "watercooler" OR "Slot Car" room ;-)

http://s1230.beta.photobucket.com/u...t=6&o=30&_suid=136267866737302916521358699072

Bubba 123


----------

